# Anyone have Gel nails?



## Milan_Minerals (Sep 30, 2006)

I want to get my nails done but from what they say the gel nails are better on your natural nail, does anyone have any feed back on gel nails? I love getting my nails done but when I take them off to give my real nails a breather I hate how they feel and HURT for about 2 weeks after, they're so sensitive and sore I said I was never going to get fake nails again.......................but now I want some!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 1, 2006)

i heard gels were better, too, but still, nothing is better than going au natural!


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Oct 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard gels were better, too, but still, nothing is better than going au natural! Girl I know! I think I'll just leave it alone and get some good nail recs from the ladies on the board!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2006)

I too have heard that gel is better than acrylic.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 1, 2006)

i have never had gel but i have had fiberglass. i loved them! they were very lightweight, not heavy and think like acrylics and very resistant to chipping. they were a bit more than acrylic but not much, it was just hard to find someone who did them. and they didn't hurt when they came off


----------



## LilDee (Oct 1, 2006)

none is better than the other.. liquid and powder (aka acrylic) and gel are both acrylic, but in different forms...

gel suits some people better, acrylics suit other people better.

if you have nails that are more "bendy"/ flexible you'll want gel since it's also flexible and it will adhere better..

if your nails are stronger and harder acrylic may work better for you.

when you get your nails done your nailtech will be able to help you pick what's best for you






just wanted to add a couple things that are bad for your nail





*if the technician shreds your natural nail with an electric file.. (those things have way to much power for your natural nails, and they should only use them on the enhancement if they're trained with an electric file)

*if your nail starts to lift, don't pick at it!!

you'll pull off pieces of your natural nail with it and that's how you get the sore, weak, damaged nails...

if you want them removed have them filed off or soaked off professionally..


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

Great advice Lil Dee.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif none is better than the other.. liquid and powder (aka acrylic) and gel are both acrylic, but in different forms...gel suits some people better, acrylics suit other people better.

if you have nails that are more "bendy"/ flexible you'll want gel since it's also flexible and it will adhere better..

if your nails are stronger and harder acrylic may work better for you.

when you get your nails done your nailtech will be able to help you pick what's best for you





just wanted to add a couple things that are bad for your nail





*if the technician shreds your natural nail with an electric file.. (those things have way to much power for your natural nails, and they should only use them on the enhancement if they're trained with an electric file)

*if your nail starts to lift, don't pick at it!!

you'll pull off pieces of your natural nail with it and that's how you get the sore, weak, damaged nails...

if you want them removed have them filed off or soaked off professionally..

thanks for the info!


----------



## IndiaTainaFrmPR (Oct 2, 2006)

yikes, yeah, dont ever remove them yourself, its worth the money spent to have a tech. remove them for u. I usually have them on for a few months and when i get sick of them, i wait til the groove from the artificial nails grows all the way out, and then i got the a new set and so on. because ur nail is way to weak meanwhile!! and once they file away, its not comin back!! ugh, thats the worse feeling!!i had one file to my skin once!! ouch.

and as far as gels, they look alot more natural then acrylics.i say try them.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to get gel nails all the time, and I definitely prefer them over acrylics. They are better for the nails, and they have more "give" to them too. I'm hard on nails, and gels lasted a lot longer. Not to mention, no need to polish them! There's numerous ways of having them done, and I prefer the 100% gel method. Some peolpe use powdered gel, which they claim to be better, but I don't think so IMHO.


----------



## jessicareloaded (Oct 5, 2006)

This topic came just in time for me! I want to get some sort of acrylics put on again (I'm a hardcore nail biter...I've chipped teeth biting my nails before! Acrylics seem to be the only thing that get me to stop.), but the last time I had the powdered kind on all they did was crack off. It was like, "whoops! touched the car door wrong! wrecked another one!". I'm not sure if I simply had a lousy tech or if I'd fare better with gels.


----------



## queenkimie (Oct 5, 2006)

Ive tried all kinds of nails and have definately been happiest with 100% gel. They were strong,natural looking and the best part: no chipping polish! I just took all mine off myself and can totally say NEVER DO IT ON YOUR OWN! I ruined my nails and tore off a lot of layers- they bled and hurt and now after a month are just getting back to growing, but I still have really deep ridges from that crazy electric file-- don't let them use that on your nails! hope this helps


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies ladies! lol I keep remembering the pain and what Jennifer said lmao


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 6, 2006)

if you have money you should definatelly go for gels becuase they do look better then anything. I have acrylic right now and I want to take them off becuase i am tired of them i want to see my own nails maybe later on i'll do them again.


----------



## Anna (Oct 6, 2006)

ive had gel nails since the beginning of time-98 or so-and i definantly reccomend them. my nails are not strong and are weak break easily to begin with so having nails is the only way for them to be nice. ask around for a good nail salon. i just found THE shop last year. go to different places untill you find one you like. they do ruin your nails though so id suggest not getting them unless you plan on keeping up with them


----------



## Neome75 (Oct 6, 2006)

I alternate between gel and regular ol' acrylic. What you have to keep in mind, a good way to make a decision, is that Gel doesn't hold polish well, because it's so slick-n-shiny. So if you're a color -girl, regular acrylic should be the option you choose. I've found nothing looks more natural and pretty than french manicures done with Gel! After applying the acrylic powder, they airbrush the white tip and/or design of your choice, then they brush the Gel on top. So your white tips and/or design last the entire stretch...and beyond! Then when you go get your fills done, they file off the gel coat, respray your french tips to your new growth...it's marvelous. I've never been unhappy with my Gels. It helps that I found the PERFECT nail technician too, he treats me very well!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

i agree gel's all the way! love 'em and they're so much more natural


----------



## impulse (Dec 24, 2006)

gel are so much better than acrylic. I'm currently training to be an LCN nail tech. right now i'm doing the gel nails..


----------



## David (Dec 24, 2006)

I had gel nails once, and they are beautiful. Then my girlfriend told me about someone who got a bad fungal infection from them......so I had them removed. I know a lot of girls who wear them all of the time and never have a fungal problem. I guess I'm too paranoid.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 24, 2006)

When I wore "tips" I preferred gel. The only differences I noticed was that they did not need to be painted and kept a lovely gloss. Once removed, my nails were in the same sad state as regular acrylics--thin and damaged.


----------



## Angie2006 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have used reg acrylic before but I've been using gel as an overlay for my own nails for a year or so and just love them! I always get french and I love how glossy the gel is. I get the frneck tip so that you can't really see it growing out and I only have to go every 3 weeks for a fill.


----------



## cutee (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## queenkimie (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy New Year everone!!! I got a uv light for christmas and went to Sallys and bought gel for my nails. My problem is that after curing and all, they just peel off.....is there some kind of primer or something i'm missing ??? I just want a top coat over my natural nails. Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *queenkimie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive tried all kinds of nails and have definately been happiest with 100% gel. They were strong,natural looking and the best part: no chipping polish! I_ just took all mine off myself and can totally say NEVER DO IT ON YOUR OWN! I ruined my nails and tore off a lot of layers_- they bled and hurt and now after a month are just getting back to growing, but I still have really deep ridges from that crazy electric file-- don't let them use that on your nails! hope this helps



which is why i bought nail glue remover


----------



## Neome75 (Jan 27, 2007)

Gel needs to adhere to something that has been primed, albeit acryllic that has been scored and liquid primer applied...but any way you choose to apply the Gel, you need to score (lightly file) your nails then apply a coat of good liquid primer...then your layer of Gel. I'm not sure you can buy primer at Sally's without a business license. I know here in Vegas you need to show your license, they keep the primer on lock down in the back.


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!!! i KNEW i WAS MISSING SOMETHING ! I actually found a product called quintessence, it's actually a plastic of some kind, but it adhears to the natural nail and works great. It was about $40 for the starter kit, so pretty cheap too. My favorite part: it fully cures in 2-3 minutes.....


----------



## Ricci (Jan 27, 2007)

I do!!

I cant live without them

They now a slight bit longer


----------



## Ricci (Jan 27, 2007)

I have no problems with fungal and I wasj my hands lots too.. I think it depends how clean you keep your hands

Originally Posted by *David* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had gel nails once, and they are beautiful. Then my girlfriend told me about someone who got a bad fungal infection from them......so I had them removed. I know a lot of girls who wear them all of the time and never have a fungal problem. I guess I'm too paranoid.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 27, 2007)

*You made an excellent choice IMHO.... I'll never go without them again! I love the lasting glossing shine that gels give. I have French acrylic (with the base a natural light almost clear sheer pinkish very sparkly base and white acrylic tip. Then the gel over that. When the gels have finished uh, "gelling" under the light, my technician wipes each nail down with a cosmetic pad saturated in rubbing alcohol. Not sure why this is done, but that's the last step of the procedure. Since I've been wearing the gels for the last six months I've noticed they look sooooo much nicer because they are always so shiny with that just been clear polished look. AND I find I can usually go an extra week or sometime two longer then the standard two weeks before my next fill. Enjoy!*


----------



## redspiralz (Jan 27, 2007)

I just switched from acrylics to gells and I am much happier with the gels!!! my friend had them and her nails were always shiny, beautful, and with minimal breakage. My acrylics were always breaking down, and they would get this dull look after a while. Plus I've done research online and found out that the gel was actually much better for your nails more healthier and that they have a better recovery than the acrylics. They are a little more expenisive at 20 a fill , but well worth it in my book.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, can you tell me if I am shortening the length of time for my next fill if I go swimming about three times a week and the duration is just over an hour? *I think the main thing you want to take into consideration anytime really as far as your fill schedule goes is how well the nails are holding up... Making sure there is no lifting between the acrylic and the nail bed, for that is where your worst problems arise thereby leaving room for fungal infection when water and whatnot get trapped between that area. With that said, I wouldn't think there should be a problem with your swimming and having it shortening the length of time to your next fill. I do a lot of water aerobic classes and swimming myself in the summer and I've never noticed any kind of additional "wearing down" so to speak of my nails due to the water/chlorine. (and that was even when I wasn't wearing gels) In fact, I would think (IMO) that even if one did have the slightest bit of lift from ones nails that the chlorine from the pool (and IF it happened to get under your nails) would probably keep bacterial problems at bay. I've noticed that the gels also seem to have a stronger bond on the nail to keep them from lifting in the first place.*


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

i'v never heard of gel nails....


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok so to all of you have or had gel nails...ya'll would say that they are the best for you nails? Ive been wanting to get some and for my bday my mom is taking me to get 'em done and so I was wanting your honest opinion with that.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive looked at soo many sites today and they all said that gel nails is a safer route to go if you are plannin on gettin your nails done.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Im gettin my nails done this friday. They are going to gel nails. I will let you all know how they feel and if theres any difference with them.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I went n had them done by this one lady and she did a horrible job. Within 3 days of having them done 2 of em popped off. I just went today and them takin off and put different gel nails on. I went to a different place. Lemme say what a difference. The only thing is that I always get cut by them doing my nails. Neways needless to say Im very happy with my results now.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 6, 2007)

The lady who does mine has been doing them for 9 yrs! acrylcis first then gels .. mine are perfect!

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess it depends where you go.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes &amp; nicer lookin and natural looking

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what I noticed what was done with mine. Is it safer to use gel only?


----------



## Ricci (Mar 7, 2007)

is it connected to a plastic nail? acyl/gel if so sand it off professional? or is it all your nail?

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Then I will grow out my acrylics and gel. How do I do this without it looking ugly? Oh no u totally misunderstood me .. my nails are all gel.. what I meant was she did acryl before gels in general Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what I noticed what was done with mine. Is it safer to use gel only?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ive read that gel nails are better but then I read the gel nails are worse. To me they look more natural and are way better. They might cost a couple more dollars but its worth it. They lady who did mine first has been a nail tech for 23 years. It doesnt show.


----------



## Urban Chic (Mar 10, 2007)

I just had my gel nails taken off this past week. I was quite nervous, as I know the feeling when I used to get acrylics taken off... they ached!!! I am happy to report my nails are fabulous under the gel!!






They don't ache, they aren't weak, they don't show signs of any damage.. nothing.

I had my nails on for 4 months.

Just a lil fyi...


----------



## Ricci (Mar 10, 2007)

They aches prolly cuz u r allergic to acrylic I was big time had to go to the hospital to get them taken off.. Gel also has tips but its so beautiful and no pain whatsoever I can show u a picture of mine when they short






Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No plastic except for the fake nail tip. I want to grow them off and go with gel only. I love the french manicure look and I hope I can still do that with gel only. What I do have is acrylic and gel and I think acrylic is not as healthy and this is why I want gel only. And, yes, they would use a sander to refinish my nails and trim it. Then they apply the acrylic, then the french manicure, then the gel and that is it.
I think next week, I will go back for my refill but tell them I want gel only.

This is great to know. I dread the pain that comes with removing the acrylics. This is why I want to grow out my acrylic &amp; gel out and just get gel only.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 10, 2007)

&amp; its a blurry pic too hehe they do whatever length u need

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, your nails do look nice. I need my nails to be shorter because I am a typest.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree about the Gel nails being nicer. They are shiny and look so much more natural. I am not wearing them now, but if I ever do put them back on, I always use the gel.


----------



## Venezia (Apr 18, 2007)

Peeps, as a nooby to the forum, I hope you dont mind me butting in here but I feel I have to because of all the crazy things being said about gel nails being so much better for your nails than acrylic (l&amp;p).

Early on in the thread, LilDee made an excellent post which I agree with wholeheartedly ... so just to reiterate icase anyone didnt read ... gel &amp; acrylic are of the same family ... just different formulations &amp; applications.

Unless you have an allergic reaction to product, neither gel or acrylic will damage your nails, only you, or an untrained, or sloppy tech, will damage your nails!

Heavy-handed prep and poor removal techniques are the worst offenders when it comes to damaging the natural nail!

Having said the above, do be aware that there are bars and salons out there, most often at the cheaper end of the market that we techs call nss (non-standard salon). They do not care for nails and so usually dont bother with sanitation.

Sometimes you may come across a banned substance used in these nss places called MMA, they use this because it is cheaper than regular monomer (the liquid used with acrylic) .. this is not good for nails.

Just for starters, MMA is as hard as hell to file (and stinks like fish when you do), its so hard in fact that if you prang your nail, it will be your softer natural nail that will break underneath it, not the acrylic, this may sound good that the extension is still intact but believe me it isnt!

Enhancements/extensions are meant to break just like your natural nails if you whack them, they are not meant to be, nor are they industructible.

Whichever system you choose to go for, you still need to play your part when looking after them. Some peeps are naturally heavy-handed but often a lot of damage is done through product breakdown, this usually occurs when doing household chores without the protection of rubber gloves... dont forget that just like your enhancements/extensions, household cleaning products are chemicals, and so will have an effect on each other.

For example, If that brilliant oven cleaner can shift baked crud so easily, it can also weaken the chemical structure of your lovely new nails!

Please choose your salons wisely girls, use word of mouth, learn to be brand aware with your nail producuts as you are with your make up products, and enjoy your new nails!


----------



## PT-BC99 (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to MuT Venezia! Thanks very much for the informative tips too.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Venezia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Peeps, as a nooby to the forum, I hope you dont mind me butting in here but I feel I have to because of all the crazy things being said about gel nails being so much better for your nails than acrylic (l&amp;p).Early on in the thread, LilDee made an excellent post which I agree with wholeheartedly ... so just to reiterate icase anyone didnt read ... gel &amp; acrylic are of the same family ... just different formulations &amp; applications.

Unless you have an allergic reaction to product, neither gel or acrylic will damage your nails, only you, or an untrained, or sloppy tech, will damage your nails!

Heavy-handed prep and poor removal techniques are the worst offenders when it comes to damaging the natural nail!

Having said the above, do be aware that there are bars and salons out there, most often at the cheaper end of the market that we techs call nss (non-standard salon). They do not care for nails and so usually dont bother with sanitation.

Sometimes you may come across a banned substance used in these nss places called MMA, they use this because it is cheaper than regular monomer (the liquid used with acrylic) .. this is not good for nails.

Just for starters, MMA is as hard as hell to file (and stinks like fish when you do), its so hard in fact that if you prang your nail, it will be your softer natural nail that will break underneath it, not the acrylic, this may sound good that the extension is still intact but believe me it isnt!

Enhancements/extensions are meant to break just like your natural nails if you whack them, they are not meant to be, nor are they industructible.

Whichever system you choose to go for, you still need to play your part when looking after them. Some peeps are naturally heavy-handed but often a lot of damage is done through product breakdown, this usually occurs when doing household chores without the protection of rubber gloves... dont forget that just like your enhancements/extensions, household cleaning products are chemicals, and so will have an effect on each other.

For example, If that brilliant oven cleaner can shift baked crud so easily, it can also weaken the chemical structure of your lovely new nails!

Please choose your salons wisely girls, use word of mouth, learn to be brand aware with your nail producuts as you are with your make up products, and enjoy your new nails!

I so agree..it all depends on the tech and the quality of what is used. Friends of mine scared the crap out of me when I first mentioned getting nails..talk of MMA and what to look for when you go into a salon..I did walk out of several salons based on the advice I got about the smell..if they all wore masks and so forth...took a while but finally found one I really like.


----------



## Steffi_h (Apr 24, 2007)

I love gels. But removing them is impossible and I suggest you don't get them unless you plan on wearing Gels on a regular basis. Gel really really bonds to the nail bed more than I have ever experienced with ordinary acrylics.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 29, 2007)

I've read here that polish doesn't go well because the surface is so slick. Can it work or is it a disaster to polish the nails?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2007)

one woman i was working with had some. she loved it, she told me it lasted longer for her than any other method.


----------



## cute77777 (Oct 9, 2007)

i think nails are a lot better for your nails.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 9, 2007)

i had gotten my nails in gel before the only problem with this is the nail polish will start to chip easy off the gel after 3 days because the gel doesnt seem like it holds the polish good. i like acrylic


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the gel better--but they all damage your real nails.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've had the acrylic a few times in the past. I have never been happy with them a day or two after getting them on. Mine alway started to work loose and looked bad after a week. I had little damage done to my nail beds. Now my nails are looking like they should. I want to try gels but haven't talked myself into it yet.


----------



## vash (Nov 12, 2007)

I wore gel nails for about 6 months. They were great, hard as nails &lt;no pun intended&gt;, beautiful and sturdy. I can say that I never worried about doing anything with them and they helped my nails underneath grow without breaking. Now for the caveat, once I took them off my natural nails were a WRECK!!!!!!!!!!! Very thin and brittle and I actually had to keep them short for months afterwards. Oh and one last thing. My natural nails grow pretty fast so I was getting fills pretty frequently. So the cost and the time spent to maintain them was problematic.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif none is better than the other.. liquid and powder (aka acrylic) and gel are both acrylic, but in different forms...gel suits some people better, acrylics suit other people better.

if you have nails that are more "bendy"/ flexible you'll want gel since it's also flexible and it will adhere better..

if your nails are stronger and harder acrylic may work better for you.

when you get your nails done your nailtech will be able to help you pick what's best for you





just wanted to add a couple things that are bad for your nail





*if the technician shreds your natural nail with an electric file.. (those things have way to much power for your natural nails, and they should only use them on the enhancement if they're trained with an electric file)

*if your nail starts to lift, don't pick at it!!

you'll pull off pieces of your natural nail with it and that's how you get the sore, weak, damaged nails...

if you want them removed have them filed off or soaked off professionally..

Gel and Acrylic are different! And there are many different types of each. A major thing for me is that acrylic is SERIOUSLY toxic. I doubt they're gonna offer me a respirator! I like my Bio Sculpt, minor buffing and my nails are still healthy when it comes off. I won't get tips tho, only over my natural nails.


----------



## Steffi_h (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to say I love my Gel nails, I usually have them for about three months. The only drawback I've had is the ridge I some times find where the gel and the cuticle meet and I see it after it grows out a bit. I think it might be caused by the gel getting under the cuticle growth area and creates a ridge because it will hinder the forward growth of the nail if it gets under the cuticle and makes a build up trying to break the gel that is attached to the cuticle skin.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *David* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had gel nails once, and they are beautiful. Then my girlfriend told me about someone who got a bad fungal infection from them......so I had them removed. I know a lot of girls who wear them all of the time and never have a fungal problem. I guess I'm too paranoid. You're not gonna get an infection from the gel itself, you're gonna an infection from an unsanitary salon &amp; crappy tech!


----------



## shanawitt1204 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have gel nails. I would highly recommend them over acrylic nails, as long as you are keeping them at a workable length. They do not damage your nail, are easier to come off, and do not cause the pain that acrylic nails cause. Plus they are so much more natural looking than acrylic nails and only cost a few dollars more.]


----------



## bulbul (Jun 4, 2008)

better to look after my natural nails


----------

